# Problème clavier sous Windows..



## Youenn35 (25 Février 2017)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un iMac mi 2011 sous OS Sierra 10.12
J'ai installer Windows 7 32bits via bootcamp 
Tout les périphériques s'installe comme la wifi etc..Mais des que les periphs s'installe j'ai plus mon clavier, il le détecte plus et donc j'ai plus que mon clavier virtuel..
J'ai bien télécharger les périphériques pour ce Windows sur le site d'Apple mais rien y fais..

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------

